# Verona, quale idea di famiglia?



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

Famiglia come cellula base della società.(?)____________ Tutto il batage mediatico che ha circondato l'evento di Verona sulla famiglia tradizionale attorno a cosa si è giocato secondo voi? Nella negazione che altri tipi di coppie possano avere dei diritti e perciò accedere attraverso il riconoscimento dei medesimi ad aiuti dallo stato? O è solo una faccenda meramente politica che si gioca sul piano culturale sulla contrapposizione tra un presunto conservatorismo e una presunta "modernità"? E' vero secondo voi che un certo tipo di cultura, favorita dalla politica ha recentemente fatto strame della famiglia per favorire i diritti individuali a spese della stessa? Come si collocano i diritti individuali secondo voi in rapporto ai doveri famigliari? Infine, la famiglia tradizionale secondo voi è oggi come oggi sufficientemente aiutata e  tutelata?__________________Lo so che non sono domande semplici e vorrei nelle vostre considerazioni che lasciaste per cortesia fuori l'estremismo ed il folklore, che già in questo povero paese abbondano.  Grazie.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Famiglia come cellula base della società.(?)____________ Tutto il batage mediatico che ha circondato l'evento di Verona sulla famiglia tradizionale attorno a cosa si è giocato secondo voi? Nella negazione che altri tipi di coppie possano avere dei diritti e perciò accedere attraverso il riconoscimento dei medesimi ad aiuti dallo stato? O è solo una faccenda meramente politica che si gioca sul piano culturale sulla contrapposizione tra un presunto conservatorismo e una presunta "modernità"? *E' vero secondo voi che un certo tipo di cultura, favorita dalla politica ha recentemente fatto strame della famiglia per favorire i diritti individuali a spese della stessa? *Come si collocano i diritti individuali secondo voi in rapporto ai doveri famigliari? Infine, la famiglia tradizionale secondo voi è oggi come oggi sufficientemente aiutata e  tutelata?__________________Lo so che non sono domande semplici e vorrei nelle vostre considerazioni che lasciaste per cortesia fuori l'estremismo ed il folklore, che già in questo povero paese abbondano.  Grazie.


Sì, togli il recentemente.
Di asili nido se ne parla ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

È stata solo una adunata di ultra conservatori, come ce ne sono anche in America e che arrivano a negare l’evoluzione (mi aveva sconvolta al Museo di Storia Naturale di New York la sala introduttiva con filmati di dichiarazioni di ministri di tutte le religioni che affermavano che la teoria della evoluzione non è contraria alle religioni) e a fare attentati alle cliniche dove si praticano aborti.
I bambini hanno bisogno di tutele e la famiglia che se ne occupa, sia che siano composte da padre, zia e nonni o madri single  (come ne ho conosciute) o di altro tipo per il benessere delle nuove generazioni.
Il resto è discriminazione di bambini, giudicando i genitori.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stata solo una adunata di *ultra conservatori*, come ce ne sono anche in America e che arrivano a negare l’evoluzione (mi aveva sconvolta al Museo di Storia Naturale di New York la sala introduttiva con filmati di dichiarazioni di ministri di tutte le religioni che affermavano che la teoria della evoluzione non è contraria alle religioni) e a fare attentati alle cliniche dov’è si praticano aborti.
> I bambini hanno bisogno di tutele e la famiglia che se ne occupa, sia che siano composte da padre, zia e nonni o madri single  (come ne ho conosciute) o di altro tipo per il benessere delle nuove generazioni.
> Il resto è discriminazione di bambini, giudicando i genitori.


Io ho visto lo spot dell'Ikea che andando contro a questi che definisci ultraconservatori definiva la famiglia tutto quello che ruota intorno all'amore e alla condivisione.
Nella prima scena c'erano due cani, due scene dopo lo scopettone del cesso.
Per me la famiglia è la coppia che decide di avere figli, quindi di diventare padre e madre.
Che poi questa coppia non trovi più l'accordo e si separi, o che sia imperfetta, non toglie alla necessità delle due figure parentali e delle necessarie tutele per la maternità e la donna che se ne fa carico.
I miei due vicini gay hanno avuto anche loro un figlio, dieci anni fa.
Hanno semplicemente affittato negli USA l'utero di una donna per farci crescere dentro questo bambino.
Ovviamente la donna è stata scelta in base a determinate caratteristiche. 
Per alcune di loro è un modo per guadagnare soldi.
Non ho mai sentito i due gay rivendicare altro: hanno desiderato avere un bambino e hanno pagato, approfittando della legislazione USA.
Non mi crea un problema che qualcuno crei un business del desiderio di avere un figlio, ma non facciamone una conquista progressista il fatto di equipararlo alla famiglia. Non è una discriminazione per nessuno: le diversità vanno tutelate come diversità, non fingendo che ci sia uguaglianza. 
Per dire, io voglio essere tutelato come ateo, non venendo equiparato  e considerato uguale a un cristiano o a un musulmano.
Per la stessa ragione, come padre, non voglio essere equiparato a una lesbica che se ne assume impropriamente  le veci.
E nemmeno pensare che mia figlia sia affettivamente paragonabile a un cane o che una donna con sei gatti in casa sia uguale a una madre con tre figli.
Per me la famiglia è quella "larga": papà, mamma, figli, nonni, zii, parenti, cugini, il più possibile tutti insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

La famiglia è il nucleo che fa crescere i bambini.
L’orientamento sessuale è del tutto irrilevante.
Una ragazza madre e suo figlio non è famiglia?
Un vedovo con figli non è famiglia? 
I bambini che vivono in questi nuclei non hanno bisogno di sostegno?
Cosa c’entra l’Ikea che considera famiglia chi compra mobili?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia è il nucleo che fa crescere i bambini.
> L’orientamento sessuale è del tutto irrilevante.
> *Una ragazza madre e suo figlio non è famiglia?
> Un vedovo con figli non è famiglia? *
> ...


Esistono già delle distinzioni lessicali per il termine famiglia:
nucleare, estesa, allargata, patriarcale, grande etc.
In ognuno di queste distinzioni vi è un padre e una madre, in quanto biologicamente essi sono indispensabili per procreare e nella migliore delle ipotesi anche per crescere ed educare il figlio da loro generato.
I casi che tu citi non rientrano nella migliore delle ipotesi, ma negli accidenti della sfortuna.
Vi è piuttosto il nucleo familiare, utile a definire quelli che tu citi in neretto e tutti gli altri casi, grazia allo stato di famiglia.
Mia madre, come madre divorziata con figlio aveva all'epoca parecchie agevolazioni rispetto alle mamme sposate.
Oggi dipende dall'ISEE che sottoponi.
Che differenze reali ci sono di sostegno rispetto a una famiglia tradizionale?
Asili nido pubblici, per esempio?
Ma prima di tutto questo bisogna arrivarci ad avere un figlio...


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

... io infatti estenderei il concetto:
perché oggi si fanno sempre meno figli in Italia e ci sono sempre meno famiglie?
Anche se allarghiamo il concetto la realtà resta sempre quella della denatalità.
La mia collega è andata a fare un esame necessario per la maternità in ospedale: era praticamente l'unica italiana.
Tutte le altre donne erano straniere: sono praticamente solo loro ad avere anche la cultura della famiglie e dei figli.
Perché é venuta meno a noi italiani? Verona a parte di cui non me ne frega niente perché è solo politica.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono già delle distinzioni lessicali per il termine famiglia:
> nucleare, estesa, allargata, patriarcale, grande etc.
> In ognuno di queste distinzioni vi è un padre e una madre, in quanto biologicamente essi sono indispensabili per procreare e nella migliore delle ipotesi anche per crescere ed educare il figlio da loro generato.
> I casi che tu citi non rientrano nella migliore delle ipotesi, ma negli accidenti della sfortuna.
> ...


Anche gli esseri umani puoi classificarli in base a vari criteri.
Restano esseri umani.
Uguale per la famiglia. 
Voler definire qualcosa che è già riconosciuto dallo stato di famiglia ha solo obiettivo politico o discriminatorio.
Chi vanno tutelati sono i bambini. Non si discriminano i bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... io infatti estenderei il concetto:
> perché oggi si fanno sempre meno figli in Italia e ci sono sempre meno famiglie?
> Anche se allarghiamo il concetto la realtà resta sempre quella della denatalità.
> La mia collega è andata a fare un esame necessario per la maternità in ospedale: era praticamente l'unica italiana.
> ...


I servizi sociali sono al minimo al nord, penso inesistenti altrove. 
Le discriminazioni nei confronti delle donne che hanno figli sono note.
Ai datori di lavoro dovrebbe essere riconosciuto il disagio.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche gli esseri umani puoi classificarli in base a vari criteri.
> Restano esseri umani.
> Uguale per la famiglia.
> Voler definire qualcosa che è già riconosciuto dallo stato di famiglia ha solo obiettivo politico o discriminatorio.
> Chi vanno tutelati sono i bambini. *Non si discriminano i bambini.*


Certo, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
Non ho visto discriminazioni nel figlio dei miei vicini di casa, né loro mi sembravano particolarmente vittime. E li conosco, eh.
Al limite si potrebbe discutere se eticamente è giusto che una donna affitti il proprio utero per soldi (a volte per comparsi l'auto o altri beni), cosa possibile negli USA, però non è di mio interesse come argomento. Ognuno del proprio corpo è libero di fare quel che vuole.
Avrei un'opinione diversa invece se fosse costretta, anche economicamente, a farlo.
Un bambino sudamericano adottato da una mia conoscente era stato ceduto dalla madre ai trafficanti di organi: ha una cicatrice lunghissima all'altezza del rene.
In alcuni paesi cedere la figlia per la prostituzione o il figlio ai trafficanti è quasi un obbligo per salvare gli altri fratelli dalla fame. E qui non ci sono dubbi sulla condanna del gesto e sulla necessità di intervento.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I servizi sociali sono al minimo al nord, penso inesistenti altrove.
> *Le discriminazioni nei confronti delle donne che hanno figli sono note.
> Ai datori di lavoro dovrebbe essere riconosciuto il disagio*.



Assolutamente d'accordo, anche perché i figli non li fanno solo le donne.
Quello che va a vantaggio della madre, lo è anche per il padre.
Mia moglie ha fatto solo tre mesi a casa in totale, dando disponibilità un giorno alla settimana per portare avanti il lavoro.
In pratica, una settimana dopo il parto era in ufficio.
Io ho avuto un solo giorno di ferie, quello del parto.
Deo gratias che c'erano i nonni...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Famiglia come cellula base della società.(?)____________ Tutto il batage mediatico che ha circondato l'evento di Verona sulla famiglia tradizionale attorno a cosa si è giocato secondo voi? Nella negazione che altri tipi di coppie possano avere dei diritti e perciò accedere attraverso il riconoscimento dei medesimi ad aiuti dallo stato? O è solo una faccenda meramente politica che si gioca sul piano culturale sulla contrapposizione tra un presunto conservatorismo e una presunta "modernità"? E' vero secondo voi che un certo tipo di cultura, favorita dalla politica ha recentemente fatto strame della famiglia per favorire i diritti individuali a spese della stessa? Come si collocano i diritti individuali secondo voi in rapporto ai doveri famigliari? Infine, la famiglia tradizionale secondo voi è oggi come oggi sufficientemente aiutata e  tutelata?__________________Lo so che non sono domande semplici e vorrei nelle vostre considerazioni che lasciaste per cortesia fuori l'estremismo ed il folklore, che già in questo povero paese abbondano.  Grazie.


premesso che il termine corretto è famiglia naturale, non tradizionale.

attorno al congresso di Verona è stata scientemente sparsa una cortina funogena per impedire che si potesse parlare e far parlare degli argomenti veramente scottanti.

ovvero gli uteri in affitto, le adozioni gay e tutto il business che ci ruota attorno.

siamo rimasti alle polemiche sul Medio Evo che denunciano solo l'ignoranza di chi lo cita a cazzo di cane.
a pretese di abrogazione di leggi che è chiaro che non sono all'ordine del giorno.

se non altro alle forze oscurantiste e retrograde della Bonino, della Boldrini, della Cirinnà non è riuscito il tentativo di impedire il congresso.   almeno il diritto ad esprimere le proprie opinioni lo abbiamo preservato.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia è il nucleo che fa crescere i bambini. L’orientamento sessuale è del tutto irrilevante. Una ragazza madre e suo figlio non è famiglia? Un vedovo con figli non è famiglia?  I bambini che vivono in questi nuclei non hanno bisogno di sostegno? Cosa c’entra l’Ikea che considera famiglia chi compra mobili?


  L'orientamento sessuale è del tutto irrilevante perchè lo hanno stabilito tecnici dell'apprendimento e sociologi o perchè lo ha deciso la politica? (Domanda priva di qualsiasi intento polemico, vorrei capire proprio). Posto che i figli di qualsiasi tipologia di famiglia dovrebbero essere (ed in teoria lo sono) uguali e tutelati, non è che la cosa si stia giocando sul favorire o meno la famiglia tradizionale e perciò la struttura stessa della società futura?______________________-Osservazione: un tempo in genere destra e sinistra (moderate) incarnavano due differenti visioni della società, a destra si dava maggior peso all' individuo e alla tradizione, a sinistra al complesso sociale, non trovate che sia una posizione estremamente conservatrice quella di elevare l'individuo nella sua volontà, nella sua indipendenza (e anche nella sua solitudine) ad arbitro solo ed assoluto non solo del suo destino ma anche di quello della società dove vive? In altri termini: quale idea di società è quella dove tutto quello che riguarda famiglia, figli, incentivi, orientamenti è a tutti e del tutto possibile, concesso, coadiuvato?_____________-A chi volesse e disponesse di grandi ricchezze potrebbe persino essere concesso di clonarsi? ________________Mi faccio domande, non mi sto dando risposte eh.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, anche perché i figli non li fanno solo le donne.
> Quello che va a vantaggio della madre, lo è anche per il padre.
> Mia moglie ha fatto solo tre mesi a casa in totale, dando disponibilità un giorno alla settimana per portare avanti il lavoro.
> In pratica, una settimana dopo il parto era in ufficio.
> ...


Sappiamo che in Italia paghiamo lo scotto di essere passati da paese agricolo a paese industriale e post industriale in una generazione e mezzo, quindi materialmente non c'è stato il tempo per abituarsi a situazioni nuove.

soluzioni facili non ce ne sono.  anche perchè nel tempo ho notato che nemmeno le persone sanno che cosa vogliono davvero


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che il termine corretto è famiglia naturale, non tradizionale.  attorno al congresso di Verona è stata scientemente sparsa una cortina funogena per impedire che si potesse parlare e far parlare degli argomenti veramente scottanti.  ovvero gli uteri in affitto, le adozioni gay e tutto il business che ci ruota attorno.  siamo rimasti alle polemiche sul Medio Evo che denunciano solo l'ignoranza di chi lo cita a cazzo di cane. a pretese di abrogazione di leggi che è chiaro che non sono all'ordine del giorno.  se non altro alle forze oscurantiste e retrograde della Bonino, della Boldrini, della Cirinnà non è riuscito il tentativo di impedire il congresso.   almeno il diritto ad esprimere le proprie opinioni lo abbiamo preservato.


  Diffido fortemente di chi parla di natura inquadrando le cose umane. Per parlare di natura servono scienziati, non sociologi, la natura in genere si studia, e quando se ne parla si fa con circospezione, ho sempre diffidato di chi brucia l'avversario sul rogo perchè si comporta contronatura.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> L'orientamento sessuale è del tutto irrilevante perchè lo hanno stabilito tecnici dell'apprendimento e sociologi o perchè lo ha deciso la politica? (Domanda priva di qualsiasi intento polemico, vorrei capire proprio). Posto che i figli di qualsiasi tipologia di famiglia dovrebbero essere (ed in teoria lo sono) uguali e tutelati, non è che la cosa si stia giocando sul favorire o meno la famiglia tradizionale e perciò la struttura stessa della società futura?______________________-Osservazione: un tempo in genere destra e sinistra (moderate) incarnavano due differenti visioni della società, a destra si dava maggior peso all' individuo e alla tradizione, a sinistra al complesso sociale, non trovate che sia una posizione estremamente conservatrice quella di elevare l'individuo nella sua volontà, nella sua indipendenza (e anche nella sua solitudine) ad arbitro solo ed assoluto non solo del suo destino ma anche di quello della società dove vive? In altri termini: quale idea di società è quella dove tutto quello che riguarda famiglia, figli, incentivi, orientamenti è a tutti e del tutto possibile, concesso, coadiuvato?_____________-A chi volesse e disponesse di grandi ricchezze potrebbe persino essere concesso di clonarsi? ________________Mi faccio domande, non mi sto dando risposte eh.


l'orientamento sessuale è determinante, perchè le coppie omosex sono naturalmente sterili, visto che apparteniamo ad una specie sessualmente dimorfica.   

già questo le pone in posizioni diversa rispetto alle coppie normali.  che non vuol essere un giudizio morale, come certuni tentano maldestramente di far passare.  è una semplice presa d'atto della realtà.

società e stato devono avere come base la famiglia naturale.   poi certo che la famiglia naturale può andare incontro a situazioni contingenti.

può venire meno il padre, può venire meno la madre, possono persino venire meno entrambi.   ma quello su cui deve ruotare l'azione politica è il principio del miglior interesse del minore.  che va valutato caso per caso.

quindi può essere che si possano chiamare in causa i nonni, gli zii, persino i singoli.

a normativa vigente, se non ricordo male, un singolo può adottare.   certo, deve rispettare determinati requisiti e ci mancherebbe pure che non ci siano requisiti precisi per l'affido di un minore.

ma ripeto ancora, la base dev'essere il miglior interesse del minore, non il business degli uteri in affitto


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

14.000 euro per una maternità surrogata in Ucraina, attualmente il prezzo più basso.
In effetti ci compri quasi una casa là.
Molto più basso dei 30.000 statunitensi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Non ho visto discriminazioni nel figlio dei miei vicini di casa, né loro mi sembravano particolarmente vittime. E li conosco, eh.
> Al limite si potrebbe discutere se eticamente è giusto che una donna affitti il proprio utero per soldi (a volte per comparsi l'auto o altri beni), cosa possibile negli USA, però non è di mio interesse come argomento. Ognuno del proprio corpo è libero di fare quel che vuole.
> Avrei un'opinione diversa invece se fosse costretta, anche economicamente, a farlo.
> ...


Non ci sono discriminazioni legali, culturali può essere.
Ma anche legalmente qualche problema c’è. Ad esempio la legge sulla privacy impone agli insegnanti di non dare informazioni e men che meno documenti di valutazione ad altri che non siano i responsabili giuridici del minore. Naturalmente i responsabili possono fare una delega per il ritiro. Però fino a una regolarizzazione una compagna di un uomo con figli può accudirli, ma deve presentarsi sempre con una delega del compagno, anche se la madre naturale si è data alla macchia. Sono casi limite e comunque esiste la possibilità di regolarizzazione. Ma accade la stessa cosa per la compagna di una madre lesbica. Una sistematizzazione della legislazione sul riconoscimento dei minori e sulla assunzione di responsabilità è necessaria.
Per quanto riguarda la gestazione per altri sono molto combattuta perché è una cosa terribile è io non lo farei mai, ma ci sono donne disponibili e anche qui la mancanza di regolamentazione è pericolosa.

Il problema è che c’è chi propone invece di introdurre discriminazioni per i bambini che non devono certo pagare per gli adulti.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Diffido fortemente di chi parla di natura inquadrando le cose umane. Per parlare di natura servono scienziati, non sociologi, la natura in genere si studia, e quando se ne parla si fa con circospezione, ho sempre diffidato di chi brucia l'avversario sul rogo perchè si comporta contronatura.


di natura parlando, il sapiens sapiens è un animale che appartiene alla classe dei mammiferi ed in proporzione alla stazza, è l'animale con la gravidanza più lunga e coi cuccioli che impiegano più tempo a completare lo sviluppo fisico e sessuale.  e che quindi impegnano i genitori per moltissimi anni.

una delle ragioni primordiali dell'istituto del matrimonio sta anche in questa mera osservazione empirica.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> di natura parlando, il sapiens sapiens è un animale che appartiene alla classe dei mammiferi ed in proporzione alla stazza, è l'animale con la gravidanza più lunga e coi cuccioli che impiegano più tempo a completare lo sviluppo fisico e sessuale.  e che quindi impegnano i genitori per moltissimi anni.  una delle ragioni primordiali dell'istituto del matrimonio sta anche in questa mera osservazione empirica.


  Certo ma un'altra osservazione empirica è che l'orientamento sessuale diverso in natura esiste, e anche essi appartengono a famiglie. Per questo dico che la natura, quando citata, non essendo noi insetti ma animali assai complessi dà spesso indicazioni contradditorie e semplificare fuorvia.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo ma un'altra osservazione empirica è che l'orientamento sessuale diverso in natura esiste, e anche essi appartengono a famiglie. Per questo dico che la natura, quando citata, non essendo noi insetti ma animali assai complessi dà spesso indicazioni contradditorie e semplificare fuorvia.


ma resta differenza tra comportamenti omosessuali in natura (e pure qui andrebbero scissi quelli che possiamo osservare tra animali liberi ed animali in cattività) e conduzione della prole.

fino a 30 anni fa,a nessuno passava per l'anticamera del cervello di pensare che una coppia gay avesse interesse a figliare.  e l'omosessualità è un comportamento che possiamo osservare nelle società umane praticamente da sempre.

la recentissima "necessità" dei gay di aver figlioli non può non far dubitare dell'onestà di questa esigenza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> L'orientamento sessuale è del tutto irrilevante perchè lo hanno stabilito tecnici dell'apprendimento e sociologi o perchè lo ha deciso la politica? (Domanda priva di qualsiasi intento polemico, vorrei capire proprio). Posto che i figli di qualsiasi tipologia di famiglia dovrebbero essere (ed in teoria lo sono) uguali e tutelati, non è che la cosa si stia giocando sul favorire o meno la famiglia tradizionale e perciò la struttura stessa della società futura?______________________-Osservazione: un tempo in genere destra e sinistra (moderate) incarnavano due differenti visioni della società, a destra si dava maggior peso all' individuo e alla tradizione, a sinistra al complesso sociale, non trovate che sia una posizione estremamente conservatrice quella di elevare l'individuo nella sua volontà, nella sua indipendenza (e anche nella sua solitudine) ad arbitro solo ed assoluto non solo del suo destino ma anche di quello della società dove vive? In altri termini: quale idea di società è quella dove tutto quello che riguarda famiglia, figli, incentivi, orientamenti è a tutti e del tutto possibile, concesso, coadiuvato?_____________-A chi volesse e disponesse di grandi ricchezze potrebbe persino essere concesso di clonarsi? ________________Mi faccio domande, non mi sto dando risposte eh.


Sì, le libertà individuali e i diritti civili non sono di sinistra. Sono sempre stati al centro della azione dei Radicali che di sinistra non sono mai stati. Però non sono neppure valori propriamente di destra, come questa si è configurata in Italia.
Per cui la sinistra si è dovuta far carico di almeno garantire i diritti civili.
Fare ipotesi estreme non è un modo corretto di ragionare su una situazione reale che non le comprende.
Il problema è tutelare i bambini, indipendentemente da come siano stati concepiti.
Sul resto si può discutere.
Io credo che affermare che la famiglia naturale sia il luogo luogo perfetto per crescere i figli fa solo ridere, visto le condizioni in cui si trovano e si sono trovate milioni di famiglie naturali.
Poi chi una famiglia nemmeno la ha, per ragioni valide o no o per caso, dovrebbe riconoscere che non avendo mai avuto quella responsabilità, è quella gioia, può avere solo idee teoriche e valide se approfondite con uno studio specifico.

A me viene in mente “Indovina chi viene a cena?” dove la coppia bianca/nero veniva sconsigliata perché avrebbero dovuto affrontare loro e i loro figli le discriminazioni sociali.

Se consideriamo le discriminazioni sociali anche il figlio di pugliesi in provincia di Bergamo negli anni ‘60 o ‘70 ha incontrato difficoltà. Avremmo dovuto dire a quella famiglia naturale che avrebbe fatto meglio a non avere figli?
Forse è stato meglio combattere quella cultura chiusa che discriminava.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 14.000 euro per una maternità surrogata in Ucraina, attualmente il prezzo più basso.
> In effetti ci compri quasi una casa là.
> Molto più basso dei 30.000 statunitensi.


stanno adeguando i prezzi per rendere economicamente sostenibile l'utero in affito anche per chi non si chiami Elton John


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma resta differenza tra comportamenti omosessuali in natura (e pure qui andrebbero scissi quelli che possiamo osservare tra animali liberi ed animali in cattività) e conduzione della prole.  fino a 30 anni fa,a nessuno passava per l'anticamera del cervello di pensare che una coppia gay avesse interesse a figliare.  e l'omosessualità è un comportamento che possiamo osservare nelle società umane praticamente da sempre.  la recentissima "necessità" dei gay di aver figlioli non può non far dubitare dell'onestà di questa esigenza.


  Ok, è legittimo pensarlo, ma essendo appunto un comportamento naturale, qualcuno potrebbe spingersi ad affermare che non ci è dato sapere se in preistoria anche i gay avessero o coadiuvassero per affiancamento o per affidamento pargoli. E' questo che intendo come scivolosità di regole basate su una naturalità che si conosce poco assai e che spesso è solo scusa per giustificare scelte (non so se mi spiego).


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che il termine corretto è famiglia naturale, non tradizionale.
> 
> attorno al congresso di Verona è stata scientemente sparsa una cortina funogena per impedire che si potesse parlare e far parlare degli argomenti veramente scottanti.
> 
> ...


Se le opinioni sono quelle degli antiabortisti o degli omofobi, preferisco la censura.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

Credo di averlo già raccontato.
Da bambina avevo come vicine di casa due ragazze madri con due bambini. Le ragazze lavoravano. I bambini studiavano in un collegio, ma tornavano sempre per le feste e l’estate. Andando a giocare in quella casa avevo visto il letto matrimoniale, come quello dei miei, ma non mi aveva turbato. 
Non ho idea di come le ragazze si fossero conosciute e come avessero avuto i bambini.
Sentivo dire in casa che “erano dell’altra sponda” senza capire, ma capivo che era una cosa irrilevante per i miei.
Quando hanno cambiato casa mia madre è andata a trovarle un paio di volte.
Molti anni dopo ho incontrato una delle due, l’ho salutata e chiesto dei figli. Uno era dentista, l’altro è un famoso regista e attore teatrale. Entrambi sposati con donne,


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, è legittimo pensarlo, ma essendo appunto un comportamento naturale, qualcuno potrebbe spingersi ad affermare che non ci è dato sapere se in preistoria anche i gay avessero o coadiuvassero per affiancamento o per affidamento pargoli. E' questo che intendo come scivolosità di regole basate su una naturalità che si conosce poco assai e che spesso è solo scusa per giustificare scelte (non so se mi spiego).


negli animali sociali come il sapiens sapiens, ma potremmo allargare anche all'erectus, al neanderthal,etc.... in linea di massima possiamo ipotizzare una gestione comunitaria dei cuccioli, sul modello del branco di leoni, di licaoni o di lupi.

quindi non è escludibile un supporto in coadiuvazione di soggetti gay nella custodia dei cuccioli, ma per l'appunto è un lavoro di coadiuvazione.

il fatto che la famiglia naturale uomo-donna in relazione monogamica fosse già il modello di maggiore successo quando ancora il Cristianesimo non esisteva, dovrebbe far pensare che, come sempre, in natura si afferma il modello che garantisce maggiori vantaggi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Se le opinioni sono quelle degli antiabortisti o degli omofobi, preferisco la censura.


che a sinistra la democrazia piaccia solo quando si è tutti d'accordo con quello che dice la sinistra, è fatto noto


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno adeguando i prezzi per rendere economicamente sostenibile l'utero in affito anche per chi non si chiami Elton John


Sì, anche perché si aprono sempre nuovi target.
https://www.uteroinaffitto.com/made...-i-bambini-per-le-mamme-inglesi-di-mezza-eta/


Orologio biologico addio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> che a sinistra la democrazia piaccia solo quando si è tutti d'accordo con quello che dice la sinistra, è fatto noto


Non piacciono le opinioni discriminatorie o antidemocratiche.
Poi nessuno ha impedito niente. 
È stata fatta una contro manifestazione...di opinione.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo di averlo già raccontato.
> Da bambina avevo come vicine di casa due ragazze madri con due bambini. Le ragazze lavoravano. I bambini studiavano in un collegio, ma tornavano sempre per le feste e l’estate. Andando a giocare in quella casa avevo visto il letto matrimoniale, come quello dei miei, ma non mi aveva turbato.
> Non ho idea di come le ragazze si fossero conosciute e come avessero avuto i bambini.
> Sentivo dire in casa che “erano dell’altra sponda” senza capire, ma capivo che era una cosa irrilevante per i miei.
> ...


escludendo l'intervento dell'Arcangelo Gabriele, evidentemente quelle 2 donne non erano dell'altra sponda a tempo pieno.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> escludendo l'intervento dell'Arcangelo Gabriele, evidentemente quelle 2 donne non erano dell'altra sponda a tempo pieno.


Le gravidanze avrebbero potuto essere il frutto anche di stupro. 

Non lo so. Certamente pur essendo persone molto dirette credo che i miei non si sarebbero spinti a chiederlo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non piacciono le opinioni discriminatorie o antidemocratiche.
> Poi nessuno ha impedito niente.
> È stata fatta una contro manifestazione...di opinione.


tutti discriminano, sulla base delle proprie idee, preferenze, valori, credenze.    pure tu discrimini.  e lo ammetti pure.

il concetto di antidemocratico è molto liquido.    e la contromanifestazione non brillava per tolleranza, per dirne una.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non piacciono le opinioni discriminatorie o antidemocratiche.
> Poi nessuno ha impedito niente.
> È stata fatta una contro manifestazione...di opinione.


Va beh, ma la politica da ambo le parti si avvale di queste contrapposizioni per consolidare i voti.
Ho smesso di andare alle manifestazioni quando ho capito la strumentalizzazione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti discriminano, sulla base delle proprie idee, preferenze, valori, credenze.    pure tu discrimini.  e lo ammetti pure.
> 
> il concetto di antidemocratico è molto liquido.    e la contromanifestazione non brillava per tolleranza, per dirne una.


La richiesta di discriminazioni per legge è ben diverso dalla discriminazione individuale che è solo il diritto di ognuno di frequentare chi preferisce.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le gravidanze avrebbero potuto essere il frutto anche di stupro.
> 
> Non lo so. Certamente pur essendo persone molto dirette nom credo che i miei non si sarebbero spinti a chiederlo.


tutto può essere.   nel senso che non sapremo mai se quel o quei rapporti fossero stati graditi, ma sappiamo con certezza che quelle 2 donne dei rapporti sessuali completi con uomini li hanno avuti.

dato che mi pare di intuire che parliamo di epoche in cui la fecondazione in vitro non esisteva


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le gravidanze avrebbero potuto essere il frutto anche di stupro. *
> 
> Non lo so. Certamente pur essendo persone molto dirette credo che i miei non si sarebbero spinti a chiederlo.



O di calcolo.
Molto più probabilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto può essere.   nel senso che non sapremo mai se quel o quei rapporti fossero stati graditi, ma sappiamo con certezza che quelle 2 donne dei rapporti sessuali completi con uomini li hanno avuti.
> 
> dato che mi pare di intuire che parliamo di epoche in cui la fecondazione in vitro non esisteva


In ogni caso non cambia la condizione di quei, allora, bambini e il fatto che fossero una famiglia.
Il figlio ora famoso ha anche rilasciato interviste sulla sua famiglia di origine e sul bene che si sono volute le sue mamme e loro due fratelli.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> O di calcolo.
> Molto più probabilmente.


Non credo proprio.
Non era una vita facile per le ragazze madri.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La richiesta di discriminazioni per legge è ben diverso dalla discriminazione individuale che è solo il diritto di ognuno di frequentare chi preferisce.


legalmente io non posso avere rapporti sessuali con minorenni.   o quantomeno, portami a letto una diciassettene mi espone a rischi penali notevoli.   se poi fosse una infraquattordicenne, mi buttano in gabbia e gettano la chiave nel tombino.

la richiesta di discriminazione legale è dovuta a serie considerazioni di vario tipo.

le discriminazioni legali sono dovute al concetto di giustizia.  puoi contestare che il concetto di giustizia sia variabile nel tempo e nello spazio.

ma la discriminazione per legge esiste.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2019)

In effetti l'unica idea concreta che ho maturato dalle notizie diffuse sul congresso è che ci sia una forte contrapposizione ideologica da entrambe le parti, tante sicurezze propagandate da una parte e dall'altra su cose che sicure e stabilite un corno. Sono però cose che toccano, profondamente.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni caso non cambia la condizione di quei, allora, bambini e il fatto che fossero una famiglia.
> Il figlio ora famoso ha anche rilasciato interviste sulla sua famiglia di origine e sul bene che si sono volute le sue mamme e loro due fratelli.


no, non erano una famiglia naturale.   il che non vuol dire che queste donne non abbiamo cresciuto come meglio hanno potuto i figlioli.   

come già detto, le condizioni contingenti sono sempre esistite.   mica inficiano il discorso generale


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.
> Non era una vita facile per le ragazze madri.


la vita di una ragazza madre o di un ragazzo padre non è mai stata facile e non lo sarà mai, perchè appunto manca il secondo genitore.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> legalmente io non posso avere rapporti sessuali con minorenni.   o quantomeno, portami a letto una diciassettene mi espone a rischi penali notevoli.   se poi fosse una infraquattordicenne, mi buttano in gabbia e gettano la chiave nel tombino.
> 
> la richiesta di discriminazione legale è dovuta a serie considerazioni di vario tipo.
> 
> ...


Ci mancherebbe!
Mi riferivo a quelle richieste di discriminazioni che diverrebbero discriminazioni dei bambini.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe!
> Mi riferivo a quelle richieste di discriminazioni che diverrebbero discriminazioni dei bambini.


non esistono discriminazioni di bambini.   esistono discrimini legali nei confronti dei genitori, soprattutto riguardo la possibilità di adottare o riconoscere il figlio naturale di uno dei 2.

e devono esserci dei discrimini legali.   proprio a tutela dei minori.

ed è questo banale principio che non si riesce a far capire


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esistono discriminazioni di bambini.   esistono discrimini legali nei confronti dei genitori, soprattutto riguardo la possibilità di adottare o riconoscere il figlio naturale di uno dei 2.
> 
> e devono esserci dei discrimini legali.   proprio a tutela dei minori.
> 
> ed è questo banale principio che non si riesce a far capire


Devono esserci criteri.
Discrimini ha una connotazione diversa.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devono esserci criteri.
> Discrimini ha una connotazione diversa.


il criterio è che la condizione standard ottimale per il bambino è la coppia madre-padre.

in assenza di coppie madre-padre affidabili, già oggi la legge apre all'adozione dei singoli.   e già adesso in caso di adozione dei singoli, l'eterosessualità dell'adottante non è requisito saliente.

in poche parole, la legge vigente va bene.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devono esserci criteri.
> Discrimini ha una connotazione diversa.


Qual è esattamente il problema e quali sono le rivendicazioni attuali, visto che già la legislazione consente ampia discrezionalità (vedasi i miei vicini gay nell'esempio citato - detto proprio esplicitamente, oggi con 30.000 euro una coppia gay può avere il suo bambino)?
Io, in generale, noto più un problema di lavoro e di reddito che impedisce alle persone di "metter su casa" e che riguarda le famiglie nell'accezione classica, naturale, quello che volete voi, ovvero composte da padre e madre che generano figli (e ne fanno sempre meno, tanto che siamo in regime di denatalità da anni).
Numericamente mi sembra anche più tangibile della questione delle coppie omosessuali che vogliono avere un figlio (secondo Istat 8000 di cui solo 500 con figli).
Fare una questione che occupa media, social e quant'altro per un numero irrilevante di persone quando in Italia ci sono 200.000 naturisti che rischiano 5000 euro di multa anche se fanno il bagno nelle aree più nascoste della penisola e non vengono calcolati da nessuno mi sembra un po' assurdo.
E' anche vero che dietro quei numeri ridicoli ci sono associazioni e gruppi ideologicamente schierati che garantiscono un serbatoio di voti che di certo i naturisti non consentono e che pretendono visibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il criterio è che la condizione standard ottimale per il bambino è la coppia madre-padre.
> 
> in assenza di coppie madre-padre affidabili, già oggi la legge apre all'adozione dei singoli.   e già adesso in caso di adozione dei singoli, l'eterosessualità dell'adottante non è requisito saliente.
> 
> in poche parole, la legge vigente va bene.


Infatti.
Il problema è di chi la vuole cambiare


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il problema è di chi la vuole cambiare


io parlo di adozioni, ovviamente.  la legge Cirinnà è incostituzionale ed il fatto che non sia stata ancora cassata fa ridere


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qual è esattamente il problema e quali sono le rivendicazioni attuali, visto che già la legislazione consente ampia discrezionalità (vedasi i miei vicini gay nell'esempio citato - detto proprio esplicitamente, oggi con 30.000 euro una coppia gay può avere il suo bambino)?
> Io, in generale, noto più un problema di lavoro e di reddito che impedisce alle persone di "metter su casa" e che riguarda le famiglie nell'accezione classica, naturale, quello che volete voi, ovvero composte da padre e madre che generano figli (e ne fanno sempre meno, tanto che siamo in regime di denatalità da anni).
> Numericamente mi sembra anche più tangibile della questione delle coppie omosessuali che vogliono avere un figlio (secondo Istat 8000 di cui solo 500 con figli).
> Fare una questione che occupa media, social e quant'altro per un numero irrilevante di persone quando in Italia ci sono 200.000 naturisti che rischiano 5000 euro di multa anche se fanno il bagno nelle aree più nascoste della penisola e non vengono calcolati da nessuno mi sembra un po' assurdo.
> E' anche vero che dietro quei numeri ridicoli ci sono associazioni e gruppi ideologicamente schierati che garantiscono un serbatoio di voti che di certo i naturisti non consentono e che pretendono visibilità.


L’elettorato comprende coloro che si astengono composti da una parte di indifferenti che si astengono ed è difficile smuovere e una parte di astenuti conquistabili. 
Vi sono gli elettori zoccolo duro di destra e di sinistra. 
Vi è una parte fluttuante prevalentemente per interessi personali conquistabili con espedienti che vengono definiti voto di scambio solo se utilizzati o utilizzati meglio dalla parte avversa.
Poi c’è l’elettorato che si ritiene di centro che tende a cercare chi rappresenta meglio la moderazione, il giusto mezzo, la mediazione.
Chi determina la vittoria di uno schieramento o dell’aaltro è questo gruppo.
Cercare di spostare la percezione del mezzo è perciò fondamentale.
Questo spiega lo sforzo di esaltare posizioni estreme o proporre nuove leggi inutili che cambiano minimamente la legislazione, ma appaiono come risolutive rispetto a problemi minimi che assumono una enorme risonanza mediatica.
Insomma è solo un tiro alla fune per spostare il centro.


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> che a sinistra la democrazia piaccia solo quando si è tutti d'accordo con quello che dice la sinistra, è fatto noto


Le associazioni e i politici che hanno messo la faccia in quella manifestazione dicono più di mille parole. Non aggiungo nulla, se non che Dio, Patria e Famiglia avrei preferito non sentirlo mai più pronunciare.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Le associazioni e i politici che hanno messo la faccia in quella manifestazione dicono più di mille parole. Non aggiungo nulla, se non che Dio, Patria e Famiglia avrei preferito non sentirlo mai più pronunciare.


che vuoi farci, una volta che i sessantottini sono diventati tutti notai prima e pensionati d'oro poi, la gente è tornata sui suoi passi


----------



## Kid (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> che vuoi farci, una volta che i sessantottini sono diventati tutti notai prima e pensionati d'oro poi, la gente è tornata sui suoi passi


Sta cosa di essere etichettati di sinistra se si è contro il razzismo, l'omofobia e il fascismo, alla lunga diventa stucchevole. Io credo che sia sufficiente avere un pò di sale in zucca per rinnegare certe cose.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Sta cosa di essere etichettati di sinistra se si è contro il razzismo, l'omofobia e il fascismo, alla lunga diventa stucchevole. Io credo che sia sufficiente avere un pò di sale in zucca per rinnegare certe cose.


tendenzialmente gli antifascisti, ammesso che si tratti di persone che sanno di che parlano, si dichiarano di sinistra.

peraltro sono anche le persone più razziste che io conosca, dato che non è che sei razzista solo se ce l'hai col negro-frocio-ebreo

quindi non si parla di etichettature, ma di semplici constatazioni


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Sta cosa di essere etichettati di sinistra se si è contro il razzismo, l'omofobia e il fascismo, alla lunga diventa stucchevole. Io credo che sia sufficiente avere un pò di sale in zucca per rinnegare certe cose.


Ma non è nemmeno offensivo essere di sinistra.


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è nemmeno offensivo essere di sinistra.


Ma io sono di sinistra. Dico solo che certi valori non appartengono a nessuna corrente politica. Anche se per forza di cose un fascista è di destra.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io sono di sinistra. Dico solo che certi valori non appartengono a nessuna corrente politica. A*nche se per forza di cose un fascista è di destra*.



Nell'accezione estesa direi di no.
Oramai è un concetto che indica chiunque "imposti i rapporti umani e sociali secondo un'ideologia in cui dominano la prevaricazione e la forza.".
Viene usato indifferentemente sia a destra che a sinistra per definire chi non è moderato e si mostra intollerante.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io sono di sinistra. Dico solo che certi valori non appartengono a nessuna corrente politica. Anche se per forza di cose un fascista è di destra.


Ho sperimentato che i principi costituzionali non sono la base per tutti.


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nell'accezione estesa direi di no.
> Oramai è un concetto che indica chiunque "imposti i rapporti umani e sociali secondo un'ideologia in cui dominano la prevaricazione e la forza.".
> Viene usato indifferentemente sia a destra che a sinistra per definire chi non è moderato e si mostra intollerante.


Infatti. La scuola di Francoforte (Horkheimer, Adorno, Marcuse) parlavano di "fascismi" e ci annoveravano pure Stalin.


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

La mia opinione è che ci sono aree entro le quali normare è molto rischioso. Eutanasia, ad esempio.

La vacatio legis o lasciare le cose come stanno (mi perdonino i giuristi del forum) e rimandare la valutazione del singolo caso alla giurisprudenza delle sentenze è secondo me meglio.

Penso poi che ci sia una certa confusione sui diritti civili (che sono una cosa seria e importante, per cui sono morte tante persone): avere un figlio o adottare un figlio è un diritto civile? Dubito anche che si possa annoverare tra le libertà individuali, dove ricade ad esempio la libertà di praticare il nudismo, o di fare sesso di gruppo tra adulti consenzienti.

Per cui posso pensare che sia giusto difendere la libertà individuale di amare chi ci pare, di metter su casa ed essere famiglia, intesa come due o più esseri che hanno un legame di affetto e di cura reciproca (per cui anche il gatto, per dire), trasformare questo in un diritto civile un po' azzardato.

E' invece un diritto civile non essere discriminati per le scelte che si fanno.

Adottare un bambino o sposarsi non mi pare rientri in nessuna di queste fattispecie.

My opinion.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> La mia opinione è che ci sono aree entro le quali normare è molto rischioso. Eutanasia, ad esempio.
> 
> La vacatio legis o lasciare le cose come stanno (mi perdonino i giuristi del forum) e rimandare la valutazione del singolo caso alla giurisprudenza delle sentenze è secondo me meglio.
> 
> ...


Dipende dal significato che si dà al matrimonio che da noi è fortemente determinato dal cattolicesimo che ha raccolto anche tradizioni.
Infatti sono state istituite le unioni civili che hanno effetti sui diritti individuali. 
Nella pratica non erano forse indispensabili.
 In ospedale nessuno mi ha mai chiesto il grado di parentela, né tantomeno un documento che lo certificasse. Per decidere se staccare o no il respiratore non serve perché non siamo in America e la nostra legislazione ha appunto spazi di agibilità di buon senso e poi è stato stabilito il testamento biologico. 
Ha invece un grande valore simbolico di riconoscimento. Ha anche un valore di normalizzazione e implicitamente di condanna della promiscuità che dovrebbe invece restare una scelta individuale.
Apprezzo moltissimo il valore simbolico e mi commuovono queste cerimonie. 
Il problema è quando una cosa è possibile praticamente e non è possibile secondo criteri etici e poi legali.
Voglio dire che se la gestazione per altri è possibile farla (all’estero perché tecnicamente possibile), poi non permettere il riconoscimento dei bambini è negare un diritto ai bambini.
Riservare il riconoscimento al solo genitore biologico non è accettabile.
Moltissime coppie eterosessuali utilizzano la gestazione per altri, anche attrici famose che non volevano o potevano affrontare una ulteriore gravidanza. 
Personalmente non farei una gravidanza per altri (con tutto quello che comporta fisicamente e psicologicamente) e non l’avrei mai chiesto a nessuno. 
Ma il mio sentire non può essere il metro per una legislazione.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal significato che si dà al matrimonio che da noi è fortemente determinato dal cattolicesimo che ha raccolto anche tradizioni.
> Infatti sono state istituite le unioni civili che hanno effetti sui diritti individuali.
> Nella pratica non erano forse indispensabili.
> In ospedale nessuno mi ha mai chiesto il grado di parentela, né tantomeno un documento che lo certificasse. Per decidere se staccare o no il respiratore non serve perché non siamo in America e la nostra legislazione ha appunto spazi di agibilità di buon senso e poi è stato stabilito il testamento biologico.
> ...


Per forza. E' dare alla donna lo status di macchina, di oggetto.
Come ho citato, per povertà ci sono madri che vendono i loro figli, persone che fanno a pezzi bambini per ricavare organi, ma anche donne che sviliscono sé stesse e la maternità vendendo un figlio.
Perché in pratica è questo che accade: una donna fa crescere dentro sé un bambino che poi venderà a una coppia benestante o ricca che non può averlo per vari motivi.
I gay e le coppie gay ci sono sempre state. Hanno sempre fatto bambini con persone etero (uno dei due della coppia gay mia vicina aveva già avuto un figlio da una donna), sinceramente dei diritti acquisibili a seguito di un business che svilisce la donna a contenitore mi frega niente.
Anche delle unioni civili frega poco a nessuno: se io non voglio sposarmi per motivi fiscali, devo poterlo fare senza che qualcuno mi attribuisca lo stesso status.
Esistono i matrimoni non religiosi: io mi sono sposato in comune. Non ci vuole molto.
E' un'assunzione di diritti e doveri. Basta volerlo.
Per le coppie gay conviventi: in caso di morte basta fare testamento. Ciò non impedisce ai parenti legittimi di avanzare pretese, ma questo accade in tutte le coppia, anche sposate, senza figli.
Mia moglie ha ereditato dalla sorella, per dire.
I diritti civili sono un artifizio politico per non parlare di altro, molto più importante e coinvolgente per la stragrande maggioranza di noi.
Asili nido?
Per esempio.
500 euro di retta mensili per una giovane coppia non sono pochi...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per forza. E' dare alla donna lo status di macchina, di oggetto.
> Come ho citato, per povertà ci sono madri che vendono i loro figli, persone che fanno a pezzi bambini per ricavare organi, ma anche donne che sviliscono sé stesse e la maternità vendendo un figlio.
> Perché in pratica è questo che accade: una donna fa crescere dentro sé un bambino che poi venderà a una coppia benestante o ricca che non può averlo per vari motivi.
> I gay e le coppie gay ci sono sempre state. Hanno sempre fatto bambini con persone etero (uno dei due della coppia gay mia vicina aveva già avuto un figlio da una donna), sinceramente dei diritti acquisibili a seguito di un business che svilisce la donna a contenitore mi frega niente.
> ...


Io parlo di diritti dei bambini.
Infatti ci sarebbe un modo intelligente di parlare di famiglia 


“Ci vorrebbe eccome un congresso, che parlasse dei problemi veri della famiglia italiana, dei cambiamenti che non riesce ad attraversare del tutto. Perché questi qui, rispondono a modo loro a una serie di emergenze emotive e sociali, rispondono in maniera criminale e aberrante ma lo fanno, mentre noi abbiamo qualche sindaco particolarmente lungimirante, alcuni addetti ai lavori che fanno progetti di nicchia in contesto accademico, magari qualche manipolo di avvocati organizzati che scrive un documento per conto suo… ma a sinistra, un pensiero sulla famiglia, con questo nome qui “famiglia” si fa fatica a fare. E questo, non è solo colpa dei vertici. I vertici sono lo specchio della nostra sociologia, e a noantri parlare di famiglia ci fa paura. Riusciamo a parlare di variabili minoritarie – lottiamo, per me anche giustamente, per la famiglia omogenitoriale, ci facciamo domande sulla liceità di itinerari alternativi – ma decisamente minoritari – di fecondazione assistita, ma alla fine, di questa ancora grandissima quantità di famiglie che ancora costituiscono la maggioranza del tessuto nazionale, e delle difficoltà che attraversano non ci occupiamo. Eppure avremmo parecchio da dire, davvero tantissimo. Perché è vero che la famiglia italiana è in difficoltà: è vero che un paese, che per quanto sia in uno stato di complicata crisi economica e angosciato sguardo sul futuro ha ancora molte risorse, e però ecco, fa davvero pochi, pochissimi figli, troppo pochi. E’ vero che nel fare questi pochi figli le persone vivono grandi problemi. Ed è anche vero che molte di queste difficoltà vengono risolte subappaltandole a terzi, soprattutto a terze – baby sitter e badanti, e questo non farà che far riprodurre il problema a qualcun altro con meno soldi.Quindi, in primo luogo, secondo me almeno, se dovessimo fare un convegno sulla famiglia oggi, dovremmo prima di tutto dedicare una giornata a capire bene la portata della rivoluzione copernicana degli ultimi due secoli. Il primo grande cambiamento ha infatti portato al passaggio da famiglie grandi in contesto rurale con molti figli molti legami di interdipendenza tra nuclei, con ruoli di coppia molto definiti nelle mansioni e nei comportamenti, ma a loro volta molto interconnessi ai propri pari,  a famiglie nucleari, urbanizzate, piccole e separate l’una dall’altra dove entrambi lavorano e le funzioni emotive di accudimento sono  più sfumate e spesso appaltate a terzi, che vengono però eventualmente retribuiti.   In questa prima giornata si dovrebbe anche parlare del ruolo della contraccezione, della legge sull’aborto, e della legge sul divorzio, di femminismo ma anche di liberalismo e di capitalismo, in modo da arrivare a fare una fotografia della sociologia contemporanea che porti a vedere come sono le persone vere adesso, e come queste persone vere abbiano difficoltà emotive e materiali che difficilmente potranno essere curate tornando un’organizzazione emotiva e relazionale che non combacia e non si incastra con l’organizzazione della vita quotidiana oggi (Per esempio: chiedere alla madre di oggi, di fare come la madre di ieri senza avere nessuno degli appoggi di rete sociale che aveva la madre di ieri)
Una seconda giornata dovrebbe parlare delle nuove realtà materiali che oggi corrispondono al concetto di soggetto socialmente accettato e di famiglia materialmente esistente. Le coppie omosessuali, le coppie omogenitoriali, le madri sole con prole, e i padri soli con prole, le famiglie che si formano mettendone insieme di separate, ma anche le famiglie che hanno una formula tradizionale ma si compongono di tradizioni culturali diverse, per esempio le famiglie miste. Questo panorama potrebbe essere filosoficamente, storicamente e sociologicamente ricondotto ai cambiamenti nella mentalità che hanno fatto diventare ordinario lo straordinario, includibile l’abbietto, e qualcuno – mi candido – potrebbe fare una bell’excursus di sociologia della psicodiagnostica, notoriamente l’avamposto progressista delle nostre istanze più reazionarie, per spiegare cosa ha voluto dire, quando nel 1984 l’omosessualità è stata tolta dall’elenco delle psicopatologie del dsm. Cosa vuol dire oggi, che ci sono ricerche finanziate dall’università a favore della genitorialità omosessuale, cosa vuol dire se nei manuali di psicologia della famiglia si parla di come affrontare il divorzio trattandolo come una eventualità normale, della vita di una famiglia,  di cosa parla l’idea diversa negli anni in psicologia o in psicoanalisi di una donna sana e in pace con se stessa. E di un uomo sano.  Sono cambiate queste idee? Si. E in che direzione (nella direzione delle identità molteplici).

Una terza giornata dovrebbe parlare di questioni di genere, ruoli di genere, questioni economiche e questioni giuridiche.   Siccome per me la bassissima natalità in Italia è fonte di preoccupazione, e penso che sia una preoccupazione condivisa da molti, chiederei a questo convegno: cosa vuol dire essere padri in un mondo che penalizza la tua carriera se porti il figlio dal pediatra? E come fa una madre a fare tre bambini se avendo la casa di proprietà e il lavoro pagherà il nido 500 euro? Che ricadute ha sulle donne povere che abitano nel nostro paese e versano dei contributi, il dover lavorare per le famiglie italiane rinunciando a seguire le proprie? E cosa ne è dei loro bambini quando sono lasciati nei paesi d’origine?
E forse bisognerebbe parlare anche di alcuni aspetti perversi della sociologia collettiva, aspetti particolarmente cari ai contesti culturali della sinistra italiana, per cui fare i figli, è sacrificio, è brutto, è una disgrazia, è dispendioso, oneroso non è cool. Questo tema mi pare riguardi diversi canali: le insofferenze culturali alla vita dei bambini negli spazi pubblici, il vedere l’idea di occuparsi di altri bisognosi come un lecito motivo di martirio, le questioni sociali ed economiche le ipervalutazioni di certi riti che cortocircuitano con la genitorialità per un verso, ma anche la difficoltà a ragionare in certi contesti pe runa flessibilità di ruolo: una donna intellettuale può essere socialmente intellettuale e madre? Amare i bambini? Un uomo d’affari può essere padre? O il suo essere felice nel fare il padre stride con qualcosa?
Una quarta alla fine e per me pure una quinta dovrebbero parlare delle psicopatologie della famiglia in difficoltà. Dovrebbe parlare di cosa succede alle separazioni giudiziarie ai due partner, cosa succede con le depressioni post partum, cosa vuol dire per la coppia genitoriale già fragile e con delle psicopatologie latenti l’adolescenza dei figli, cosa vuol dire per un bambino avere un padre violento ma anche una madre gravemente depressa e inaccessibile. Per la verità al problema dei malesseri della madre abbandonata e stretta tra richieste sociali, assenza di servizi e bambini bisognosi io dedicherei una serie di interventi, perché noi addetti ai lavori constatiamo quanti gravissime questioni derivino da madri che soffrono e rimangono abbandonate a se stesse. E i loro figli con loro. Rifletterei sulla psicologia della famiglia ma anche sulla psicologia perinatale. Rifletterei quali sono le situazioni di criticità familiare che possono dare luogo più facilmente a psicopatologie franche, importanti e pericolose in età adulta.
Infine chiuderei i lavori con una serie di proposte atte a migliorare la vita di tutte le persone.
Migliorare. Non peggiorare.
Tutte le persone. Non alcune.”


https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/2...3uqjtFkgOTEnb2ZtYGWwlhllks-aKrHfpmSc7ibYCvBeQ


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal significato che si dà al matrimonio che da noi è fortemente determinato dal cattolicesimo che ha raccolto anche tradizioni.
> Infatti sono state istituite le unioni civili che hanno effetti sui diritti individuali.
> Nella pratica non erano forse indispensabili.
> In ospedale nessuno mi ha mai chiesto il grado di parentela, né tantomeno un documento che lo certificasse. Per decidere se staccare o no il respiratore non serve perché non siamo in America e la nostra legislazione ha appunto spazi di agibilità di buon senso e poi è stato stabilito il testamento biologico.
> ...


Libertà individuali, diritti individuali e diritti civili non sono la stessa cosa.

Un bambino non è un diritto per nessuno, né individuale né civile, semmai è *portatore di diritti, *diritti che mi pare vengano quotidianamente disattesi. E mi pare che la legislazione li tuteli molto più del (poco) buon senso degli adulti.

E mi dispiace se questa mia opinione non è sufficientemente di sinistra


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Libertà individuali, diritti individuali e diritti civili non sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Un bambino non è un diritto per nessuno, né individuale né civile, semmai è *portatore di diritti, *diritti che mi pare vengano quotidianamente disattesi. E mi pare che la legislazione li tuteli molto più del (poco) buon senso degli adulti.
> 
> E mi dispiace se questa mia opinione non è sufficientemente di sinistra


Infatti io parlo di diritti dei bambini.
Su come nascono i bambini e di quale cura sono oggetto nelle famiglie “naturali” lo sappiamo tutti.
Gente che usa le carrozzine per spacciare o chi li lascia in stato di abbandono affettivo e materiale o chi li abusa in vari modi.
I bambini dovrebbero essere tutelati nonostante i genitori.


----------



## Divì (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io parlo di diritti dei bambini.
> Su come nascono i bambini e di quale cura sono oggetto nelle famiglie “naturali” lo sappiamo tutti.
> Gente che usa le carrozzine per spacciare o chi li lascia in stato di abbandono affettivo e materiale o chi li abusa in vari modi.
> I bambini dovrebbero essere tutelati nonostante i genitori.


concordo.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Famiglia come cellula base della società.(?)____________ Tutto il batage mediatico che ha circondato l'evento di Verona sulla famiglia tradizionale attorno a cosa si è giocato secondo voi? Nella negazione che altri tipi di coppie possano avere dei diritti e perciò accedere attraverso il riconoscimento dei medesimi ad aiuti dallo stato? O è solo una faccenda meramente politica che si gioca sul piano culturale sulla contrapposizione tra un presunto conservatorismo e una presunta "modernità"? E' vero secondo voi che un certo tipo di cultura, favorita dalla politica ha recentemente fatto strame della famiglia per favorire i diritti individuali a spese della stessa? Come si collocano i diritti individuali secondo voi in rapporto ai doveri famigliari? Infine, la famiglia tradizionale secondo voi è oggi come oggi sufficientemente aiutata e  tutelata?__________________Lo so che non sono domande semplici e vorrei nelle vostre considerazioni che lasciaste per cortesia fuori l'estremismo ed il folklore, che già in questo povero paese abbondano.  Grazie.


Cosa intendi per estremismo e folklore. Questo?

[video=youtube_share;pIQcu7bzRrk]https://youtu.be/pIQcu7bzRrk[/video]

[video=youtube_share;DqrBukv_vy8]https://youtu.be/DqrBukv_vy8[/video]


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2019)

alla fine di questa dotta disquisizione siete riusciti ad arrivare al concetto che imporre ad un'assemblea di romanisti di parlare anche dei perdenti perchè "sono pur sempre uns squadra di calcio" è molto ma molto più totalitario come concetto di quelli che parlano di fascismo senza aver capito di che si tratta?

perchè a me pareva un concetto semplice


----------



## spleen (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per estremismo e folklore. Questo?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;pIQcu7bzRrk]https://youtu.be/pIQcu7bzRrk[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube_share;DqrBukv_vy8]https://youtu.be/DqrBukv_vy8[/video]


Più o meno.


----------



## spleen (7 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla fine di questa dotta disquisizione siete riusciti ad arrivare al concetto che imporre ad un'assemblea di romanisti di parlare anche dei perdenti perchè "sono pur sempre uns squadra di calcio" è molto ma molto più totalitario come concetto di quelli che parlano di fascismo senza aver capito di che si tratta?
> 
> perchè a me pareva un concetto semplice


E chi sarebbero i vincenti, i romanisti?


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero i vincenti, i romanisti?


sfotti?


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla fine di questa dotta disquisizione siete riusciti ad arrivare al concetto che imporre ad un'assemblea di romanisti di parlare anche dei perdenti perchè "sono pur sempre uns squadra di calcio" è molto ma molto più totalitario come concetto di quelli che parlano di fascismo senza aver capito di che si tratta?
> 
> perchè a me pareva un concetto semplice


Non ho capito se è una frecciata rivolta a me... comunque a Roma sapete sicuramente meglio di me cos' è il fascismo.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho capito se è una frecciata rivolta a me... comunque a Roma sapete sicuramente meglio di me cos' è il fascismo.


è un concetto generale


----------

